# HELP! Lamictal new med, any info on?



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay I have tried 8 different antideprssants. I started with a new Dr and she talked to me about ALL the reactions I have had/. She put me on a LOW dose of Remeron. I also have been on it for 2 hell weeks. I get BAd anxiety from antidepressants. I freak at the little things. I feel like a little noise it REALLY loud and like it eletricutes my brain and gives me more jitters, anxiety, jumpy feelings. SO Now she wants to try thie Lamictal. It is for Depression end of Manic-bipolar. I have NOT been dx'd bipolar BUT she feels there is nore going on then just depression. After reading up on it I AM SCARED TO DEATH TO TAKE IT. This rash that can happen, sounds like you could up in the hospital. Anyone ever try any meds for bipolar disorder? Manic? Ever tried this Lamotrigine? Any reactions ? side affects?Thanks Kat


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Hiya Kat - nice to see you on the boards again and I'm sorry you are having a rough time. As you know, I'm a Brit and not right familiar with the medications you describe. However, I think its obviously worth pointing out - as I'm sure you are aware - any new anti-depressant/medication needs time to work properly - 6/8 weeks really and any old medication needs to fully "flushed" out of your system. It sounds as if you are being prescribed alot of different things in fairly quick succession. I had to try 3 anti-depressants before having benefit.Also any medication of this nature is very ideosyncratic - so what might have horrendous side-effects in one individual might suit another very well. I think I'm the only bod I know who had seizures on St John's wort so please try not to be too alarmed by the "sensationalist" literature in your medicine packet and stuff you read on the internet. I did glance at the blurb that comes with mine (mitrazapene) - I should be a raving foaming at the mouth zombie - I'm rather overweight but apart from that, doing fine. I think you need to give it a chance but work closely with the doc and alert him/her to any worrying side-effects you may (but hopefully won't) experience.Good luckSue xx


----------



## 23208 (Jan 22, 2006)

Kat,When I was 16 I was diagnosed as Manic-Depressive (now Bipolar Disorder). At 16 I was put on a tricyclic antid, which for me wasn't a good idea. It got rid of my dpression but it caused mania. Now, I'm on Depakote (technically for seizures) for mood stablization. I, also, take Celexa for depression. Normally, I only take the Depakote but I lost both my mother and grandmother in the last two years and I was very close to both. I've never used Lamictal but if you're concerned discuss the side effects with your Dr. Good Luck,Shannon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I found this article entitled "Lamotrigine-induced Rash: Can We Stop Worrying?"Here is a quote that may be of interest in judging the risk:


> The incidence of rashes associated with LTG was initially estimated at approximately 0.8% in pediatric patients (aged 16 years or younger) and 0.3% in adults, when used as adjunctive therapy for patients with epilepsy. The relatively high incidence of serious rash was attributed to a high initial dose and rapid titration, which prompted the manufacturer, in 1993, to recommend a lower initial dose and slower titration schedules.


Some of the problem can also be when you are taking this with other medications.http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlere...i?artid=1201641 is the link, it is pretty technical.It is a pretty rare reaction, and some of the cases I saw on google were when people mistakenly took a lot more than they were supposed to.K


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Sue, there has been 18 years of trying different ones. And after usually one day I was told to STOP the med due to such BAD reactions. This time I wnet 2 weeks and it was 2 weeks of HELL. I have tried several in each group of them. Clrealy I just cannot take antidepresants.I am SCARED to death to try this new med. I am suposed to start tongiht BUT I am to afraid. I will see IF I can get the nerve up to try it this weekend or not.ThanksKat


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh Kat - I'm so sorry - it must be hell when whatever you are taking to try and address the problem only compounds it. Obviously I'm well out of my depth here - but I think perhaps you'd be best trying it when you have somebody with you all the times - so maybe a w/e. If things take a rapid turn for the worse then at least somebody is there with you to take appropriate action.I suppose you are going to have to work very closely with the doctor - if she/he is new, they may have a fresh angle on the management of your depression. I do know medication is improving all the time and personally "bless" the fact that if I had to have a major depressive episode (as I did 2 years' ago almost to the day) - at least I've been very fortunate in finding a newish SSRI derivative that suits me. I fervently hope you enjoy the same good fortune - you do not deserve to feel like this Kat.Keep in touch won't you - I'm always here if you want to PM me - if only for a sympathetic "ear".God blessSue xxxx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Kat,I just wanted to check with you to see if you started Lamictal and if so, how you are doing with it.I hope things are going alright for you.Mark


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I was TO SCARED! I have not started them yet. I think I will tomorrow BUT not 100% sure I will. I get such bad reactions from pills, I am REALLY just scared. I will let you know if and when I do.Have you tried them Mark?Thanks take careKat


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Nope. I just use the Provex CV along with a bunch of other supplements. No meds for me.Mark


----------

